# (We used to) get to bed late



## artimedoros49

Hi,

I would appreciate some help with the above. The context is:

_We used to get up early, walk a long way, and get to bed late. _

_Vstávali jsme brzy, chodili jsme daleko, a_ *zalezli pozdě do postele*.

I didn’t want to say “chodili pozdě spát“, as I didn’t want to re-use the same verb – although this is closer to what I mean.

Thank you.


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, artimedoros49, chodili jsme daleko sounds weird to me. I don't know whole context, but maybe vydávali se na dlouhou túru/ušli dlouhou štreku? And do postele zalezli/zalézali pozdě sounds better. Or you could say, without using "chodili" in previous sentence, na kutě chodili pozdě.


----------



## artimedoros49

Thanks for the suggestions, Onyx 18. To try and make my meaning a little clearer, I'm talking about a walking holiday. Thus:
"Every day, we used to get up early, we used to walk a long way (or covered great distances), and we used to get to bed late."
Maybe in this context, "ušli dlouhou štreku" would work?


----------



## Onyx18

Yes, it would. Vydali se na dlouhou túru would work too


----------



## artimedoros49

Once again, thank you.


----------

